# size 28cm foot do I need a wide board?



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

10 boot and 157


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

I’m your exact size and prefer a mid-wide board over a narrow board, but being a freestyle guy you might not want to go with a 264 waist width. I always want to try Bataleon boards but their wides are a bit wide and their regular options are too narrow. You will have a lot of toe overhang on your back foot with a -6/9 degree angle on a 253.


----------



## Nj_bartelli (Nov 29, 2020)

SoaD009 said:


> I’m your exact size and prefer a mid-wide board over a narrow board, but being a freestyle guy you might not want to go with a 264 waist width. I always want to try Bataleon boards but their wides are a bit wide and their regular options are too narrow. You will have a lot of toe overhang on your back foot with a -6/9 degree angle on a 253.


What size width do you ride?


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Here’s something you might like, pics of a size 11 boot on a 157 Boss. Union force medium. Go with burton photon boots they have a foot print reduction, I use them now in a 10.5 and ride 254WW boards. They are much smaller then other boots. That mondo size is a size 10, perfectly fine for a Boss 157 and you ride all Mountain freestyle. You’ll have some overhang, which is good in most cases. The rest is preference


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Size 11 boots, Medium Union Bindings with pics


Been seeing a lot of “in between medium and large” binding posts. I will show my 2 setups just so people can see what they are getting into. Below the Red/white Bataleon Boss is a 157, 254ww, union force Medium, size 11 32 tm2s After that the green union forces are size large on a 159 evil...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## Nj_bartelli (Nov 29, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> Here’s something you might like, pics of a size 11 boot on a 157 Boss. Union force medium. Go with burton photon boots they have a foot print reduction, I use them now in a 10.5 and ride 254WW boards. They are much smaller then other boots. That mondo size is a size 10, perfectly fine for a Boss 157 and you ride all Mountain freestyle. You’ll have some overhang, which is good in most cases. The rest is preference


Yeah I got ride triads boots you know if those got reduction ?


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

SoaD009 said:


> I’m your exact size and prefer a mid-wide board over a narrow board, but being a freestyle guy you might not want to go with a 264 waist width. I always want to try Bataleon boards but their wides are a bit wide and their regular options are too narrow. You will have a lot of toe overhang on your back foot with a -6/9 degree angle on a 253.


 Their widths annoy me to no end, same as Lobster. Arbor really nails it, 260ww on their Medium wides . Capita DOA 157W is 260 as well. Normally before I really look into a board I look at the length/width. If they don’t have a size that fits me I move on. So many boards id but don’t have the right sizing


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Nj_bartelli said:


> Yeah I got ride triads boots you know if those got reduction ?


Not sure but a size 10 won’t be a problem for all mountain freestyle


----------



## Nj_bartelli (Nov 29, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> Their widths annoy me to no end, same as Lobster. Arbor really nails it, 260ww on their Medium wides . Capita DOA 157W is 260 as well. Normally before I really look into a board I look at the length/width. If they don’t have a size that fits me I move on. So many boards id but don’t have the right sizing


Yeah I almost just don’t want to get the board. It’s just aggravating


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Nj_bartelli said:


> Yeah I almost just don’t want to get the board. It’s just aggravating


I ride a 10.5 and have medium Union forces on my DOA 158 which is the same as the Boss. Youll be fine!!! It’s a great board, and with size 10 it’s not a problem AT ALL unless you start wanTing to do serious carving. Look at the pic in the link I posted. I measured .75 and .50 of an inch overhang on that setup. Your boots should be an inch smaller


----------



## Nj_bartelli (Nov 29, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> I ride a 10.5 and have medium Union forces on my DOA 158 which is the same as the Boss. Youll be fine!!! It’s a great board, and with size 10 it’s not a problem AT ALL unless you start wanTing to do serious carving. Look at the pic in the link I posted. I measured .75 and .50 of an inch overhang on that setup. Your boots should be an inch smaller


I’m gunna get Rome vice bindings was lookin at l / xl but should I get the m/ l instead?


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Nj_bartelli said:


> I’m gunna get Rome vice bindings was lookin at l / xl but should I get the m/ l instead?


Not sure never had a size 10 in them before, I can say with 100% confidence 2021 union force medium will fit perfect. Try emailing them


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

Nj_bartelli said:


> I’m gunna get Rome vice bindings was lookin at l / xl but should I get the m/ l instead?


Definitely go m/l with a size 10.


----------

